# AICS - AX



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I freaking want one....that is all.

http://72.17.147.19/accintlsrt/ACCAICSAXPHOTOS2.htm


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd just like to shoot a few rounds out of it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah that stock looks like the heat, I have been looking at the AICS 2.0 but I defiantly think I will be going with the AX instead.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice.  Cant wait to see it at SHOT in January


----------

